# Pink Convict cichlid breeding



## 1Cichlid17LoVeR7 (Oct 12, 2011)

I have 4 convict cichlids that are 10 years old. I had 2 that were a pair and last week the male of the pair passed away. Over these 10 years *** grown attached to them and, although it sounds odd, would like to keap their genes going.the remaining convicts are two males and a female. The remaining 3 are in a 20 gallon tank if i want to pair them off with new fish i will move one of them to another ten gallon with another (new) convict. The water quality is good and water changes are done regularly. She is still yellow so im guessing that means she can still lay eggs

Will the one female pair off again with one of the other 2 males?

If she wont pair off with either of the 2 i would like to get another convict for them to pair off to. Would it make more sense to then try to pair one of the present males with a new female or the other way around?

Do convict males ever lose potency? And do females ever stop producing eggs?

Would a new younger convict pair with an older convict?

And the convicts i have now are pink convicts if i cant find more pinks would normal zebra convicts work?

How do i know if she pairs off with one of the other males?

Are there any ways to help push them into breeding or is it entirely out of my control?

Thank you very much in advanced for any help you can provide.


----------



## Azedenkae (Apr 19, 2012)

I swear I saw this question before. Anyways.

1.) Possibly, the female can pair off with one of the other two males.

2.) It depends on the individual fish, there's really no definitive answer to the question of what pairing with what i best.

3.) Yes, when they're really, really, really, really old.

4.) Yes, any age convict will pair with any age convict.

5.) Yes, pink convicts and normal convicts can pair up fine.

6.) Don't know the answer to this one.

7.) Toss them in a tank together and they should pair up and breed. Increase the temp to about 28 degrees. I also heard having other cichlids will tighten their bond and make it easier for them to breed.


----------



## 1Cichlid17LoVeR7 (Oct 12, 2011)

Thank you. So would 10 years old be old enough for them to have lost potency? They're probably somewhere between 6 and 10 years of age but not entirely sure sinse some might be the children of the originals i had


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2012)

if you have pink and black convicts breed you will get splits.. some blacks and some pink babies..


----------



## AmishDude (Apr 5, 2011)

Supposidly the female is the better "provider" when it comes to passing on good genes. I would try and see if she will spawn before getting another.
Convicts...add water and youll have fry.
From my own tanks, I keep them right around 82 degrees F.
They seem to "get into the mood" after a water change that is _slightly_ cooler. You should be able to see a color change as well.
Depending on the tank size, a smaller schooling fish is usually used to strengthen their bond. I remember seeing Tiger Barbs quite a few times to fill this role.
Get plenty of protectable areas. Flower pots, lots of line of sight breaks, rock stacks that be defended.
The more comfortable the fish are, the more likely they will spawn.


----------



## 1Cichlid17LoVeR7 (Oct 12, 2011)

Ok so just leave her in the tank with the other 2 to get her to pair off? And my tank is currently at room tempertature with no heater. Would they benifit from water temperatures? I always read that they do better in cooler water more like 80 to 74. And my tank is a 20 so there really isnt much room for another fish. If the tank is 82 would that make them more active? Oh and how long have any one of you had cichlids and what kinds?


----------



## AmishDude (Apr 5, 2011)

Yep. If you add maybe a few deco items that in turn make an area that she/they could defend chances are youll have fry in the tank in no time.
80 is just fine, just be sure to have surface agitation (some type of wave-like motion, OR an air stone).
With "higher" temps. their metabolism goes up, with higher metabolism they need more oxygen.
Try to think of what you will do WHEN you get fry.
I was pulling out my hair trying to get rid of these things. I now remove the eggs before they hatch.

Convicts only for me. Pink and standard.
In search of "marbled" convicts myself.
Wish I could have had Hannibal, my first and longest life convict, pass on his longevity genes...sadly he ate a piece of gravel and died. He lived approx 15 years.


----------



## 1Cichlid17LoVeR7 (Oct 12, 2011)

Ok i have a bubbler would that work as well as an air stone? They had babys probably 6ish years ago so im good with the supplies. I just really wanna have them pass down their longeveity and coloration (the female is a nice yellow orange and all the males are a great pure white) and just have the same fish for longer (love their personalities). So then i should raise the water temperature and then wait to see if theres eggs? The female is already in the same hiding place as one of the males. would getting them to breed be as easy as upping the temperature then a water change?


----------



## AmishDude (Apr 5, 2011)

If you already have two in the same area, I would just try doing a 25ish % water change.
The trick is to add slightly cooler water when you do this.


----------

